# noob



## trx4xman (Jul 16, 2008)

Just picked up my first bow tonight, its a pearson spoiler in #70 lb. just getting my feet wet to see if I want to drop a fourtune into this.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to*Archery Talk* trx4xman. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

:welcome: to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## WCWade (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome! I killed a lot of deer with my Spoiler. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!!


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT! :darkbeer:


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:

Congrats! on your first Bow


----------

